# ADA Cube Garden 30 Neverdie



## neverdie (Mar 22, 2009)

This is my first tank.
ADA Cube Garden 30
Eheim Ecco
Current USA 18w
Jager Heater
3x Zebra Danio
Hitchhiker snails
Hairgrass
Anubias 
and something I forgot the name of.
Obviously i have an algae issue with the Hairgrass, I'll be picking up something to eat it in the next few days. The tank is not perfectly level yet so it is not filled to its optimal levels. I will post more pics in the next few days as I try to work out all the tanks current issues, but I have some questions, what should i get to eat the algae?
What should i plant in the front? I would love some baby tears but I know that my lighting will be inadequate.

I have not yet dosed it with anything is flourish the best product on the market?

Could someone give me a link to a guide to a DIY CO2 setup they are using and are happy with.

I'm thinking ember tetras (the danios are on loan from a friend's community tank) how many or what else?

Any flora or fauna stocking suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## crimsonbull57 (Jan 7, 2009)

some otos for the alge and then maybe some shrimp like
Amanos-Crystals-Cherrys-Tiger-Bumblebee


----------



## neverdie (Mar 22, 2009)

*Update*

I've changed a few things. The hairgrass failed to thrive so I took it out. Here are some pictures from before and after I cleaned it out. I just finished so its still a little hazy.


----------



## rengb6 (Nov 11, 2009)

For my DIY set up I use 1/4 tsp yeast and 1 cup sugar and 1/4 tsp bacon soda and this has gotten me 2 weeks and it's still going. With some CO2 that hair grass will take off! Good luck the tank looks great so far!


----------



## neverdie (Mar 22, 2009)

i replaced the hairgrass with micro sword i got a diy co2 on standby just concerned about turning it on and off. the lights dont go on until i've left for the day.right now i'm dosing excel.


----------



## rengb6 (Nov 11, 2009)

DIY set ups cant get turned off an on as far as I know. A filter should provide enough water agitation to allow the gasses to escape the water. Test the PH of your water in the morning before the lights are turned on to see if it drops significantly from to much CO2. My 2.5 gallon is fine at night. Or you could put an air stone in at night but take it out during the day so that your CO2 has more effect. 



neverdie said:


> i replaced the hairgrass with micro sword i got a diy co2 on standby just concerned about turning it on and off. the lights dont go on until i've left for the day.right now i'm dosing excel.


----------



## neverdie (Mar 22, 2009)

i have a valve to turn off the co2 at night. testing the ph everyday before i go to work is not gonna happen. gonna have to invest in a drop checker or a serious co2 rig.


----------



## rengb6 (Nov 11, 2009)

If you don't mind me asking what kind of DIY CO2 set up are you running? If its the sugar and yest one in a juice bottle I have heard that putting a check valve over the bottle can lead to an explosion but maybe I'm misinformed. I certainly wouldn't mind regulating mine at night and making it last longer!


----------



## neverdie (Mar 22, 2009)

i just have a splitter and let the co2 vent, that is if or when i set it up. so it wont make the co2 last any long just keep it out of the tank at night. i have a check valve but that is just so the water from the tank doesnt backflow into the bottle and cause poison to flow into the tank and kill everything


----------



## rengb6 (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh i see, that sounds good. Good luck getting it all together, DIY CO2 is worth it.


----------



## neverdie (Mar 22, 2009)

thanks i'll try to get something together tomorrow and get an fts. i should have called this thing darth vader's bathroom.


----------



## neverdie (Mar 22, 2009)

sorry screwed up the photos


----------



## AkCrimson (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow! Looks really great!


----------



## neverdie (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks working on the co2 should have a better pic up this evening


----------



## rengb6 (Nov 11, 2009)

Great job planting, i love those rocks!


----------



## neverdie (Mar 22, 2009)

i got the co2 going and ordered a drop checker from ebay.


----------



## MoorishIdol (Oct 4, 2009)

what kind of light do you have on there now?


----------



## neverdie (Mar 22, 2009)

the light is a 32 watt retrofit that i got from the Drs. I built the box for it in a rush, i'm planning on doing something a little more refined in the near future


----------

